# Computer case help



## modernskater96 (May 22, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a Hp Pavilion a6700y, and I was wondering if I could buy a case offline and switch.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

The case it's using is an upside down atx case so pretty much any standard case capable of supporting an atx board and psu should work.

Note though , you may have to splice the front panel connectors. Those oem pc's usually do not have universal connections for them.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

emosun said:


> The case it's using is an upside down atx case so pretty much any standard case capable of supporting an atx board and psu should work.
> 
> Note though , you may have to splice the front panel connectors. Those oem pc's usually do not have universal connections for them.


Depends. Some my observations, the OEM's have actually bee pretty good about keeping wires in pairs. a little color tracing, and it's not hard to convert a 6/7/8 pin front header into power switch, hdd LED, and power LED (usually with an empty check pin #7).


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Luckily the HP uses standard headers, so there should be no issues whatsoever.


----------

